# Problème thunderbird imap gmail



## cantaeus (17 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Sur mon petit macbook, je suis en triple boot (Mac Léopard, Ubuntu, Vista). J'utilise sur ces 3 os Thunderbird en Imap pour gérer mon compte Gmail.
Sur Ubuntu et Vista, aucun problème, mais j'ai un petit souci sur le mac.

Lorsqu'avec la même configuration (imap.gmail.com:993 ssl et smtp.gmail.com 587 tls) j'ouvre thunderbird, il m'affiche un superbe "impossible de se connecter au serveur de courrier". En pinguant free.fr, pas de problème, en pinguant gmail.com : "no route to host", idem pour ping imap.gmail.com, alors même que gmail.com s'ouvre sans problème dans le navigateur, et que tunderbird, je le rappelle, avec la même config réseau (je le rappelle en dhcp, sans proxy), fonctionne très bien...

Je vous joint un screenshot qui résume la situation af:







Si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis tout OUI !

Merci d'avance  .


----------



## Ludo67 (17 Juin 2008)

cantaeus a dit:


> Sur mon petit macbook, je suis en triple boot (Mac Léopard, Ubuntu, Vista)


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

cantaeus a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Sur mon petit macbook, je suis en triple boot (Mac Léopard, Ubuntu, Vista). J'utilise sur ces 3 os Thunderbird en Imap pour gérer mon compte Gmail.
> Sur Ubuntu et Vista, aucun problème, mais j'ai un petit souci sur le mac.
> ...



on a été plusieurs à ne pas pouvoir se logguer un moment ce jour


----------



## cantaeus (18 Juin 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses !
Pourquoi tant de haine ludo  ?

pascalformac, ce problème est uniquement sous Mac, tout fonctionne avec Vista et Ubuntu ... as-tu une autre idée ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juin 2008)

les usuelles
test sur autre compte OSX
verif des autorisations
changement de plist et ou refaire le compte gmail 
( par précaution faire une sauvegarde du dossier thunderbird)


----------



## cantaeus (19 Juin 2008)

Gros coup de Onyx, suppression du répertoire /User/<user>/Library/App../Thunderbird, désinstall, réinstall, test avec une autre session, rien n'y fait ... c'est un vrai problème


----------



## cantaeus (20 Juin 2008)

Up 

Le contenu de mon /etc/hosts est le suivant, rien d'anormal je pense, d'autres idées  ?

##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting.  Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1       localhost
255.255.255.255 broadcasthost
::1             localhost 
fe80::1%lo0     localhost


----------

